# hw 2 convert gif 2 wbmp pic messages and send via SMS



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jun 24, 2007)

guyz i wanted to send WBMP ( 2 color ) pic messages to lot of my frnds via SMS

downloading thm frm CELLONE services was costly and even gettin them from yahoo mobile or Indiatimes mobile was costly
becasue u need to send them a code for that pic message which u see on net and this SMS eats away 1 RS on BSNL and i think 2-3 RS for Airtel

So I discovered a cheaper method for myself......lemme share

1. goto yahoo moblie and download the gif of pic u like for free which they give away in gif format !!
2. then get a WBMP converter
3. Convert those gif or bmp to wbmp
4. copy those wbmp files to ur cell memory via datacable
5. Send !!!!

the resolutions of the gif files u get in yahoo is 72x28
here are few.........this is also resolution of wbmp messages that phones can send via SMS.

*in.yimg.com//i/in/mob/picsms/yahoomobile_logos/20020314/3047.gif


*in.yimg.com//i/in/mob/picsms/yahoomobile_logos/20070615/6415.gif

*in.yimg.com/i/in/mob/picsms/yahoomobile_logos/20020222/1799.gif

the link to get such pics is here 

*in.content.mobile.yahoo.com/new/pic/

this are in GIF format note !! 
so now convert them to WBMP !!

wbmp converters........given below are all freewares

my rankings
1. MAX Image Beauty ++ 2004 ( this comes with MAX's HTML beauty 2004 )
*www.htmlbeauty.com/
2. pic2wbpm
*www.gingco.de/wap/pic2wbmp.zip
3. Wmbp file generator
*amazingvb.latinaddress.com/wbmp/

this tutorial is for all ppl who dint know....example :  myself
sending 1 such msg is equal to sending 3 SMSes.....so its free if u hv 100 SMS free everyday
u can send 33 such pic messages for free then
thank you and enjoy !!!
2 colur so what ?? i feel those pic messages are cool
my small contribution to this great forum

EDIT:
 By the way guys i know frm experience that girls like such pic messages a lot !!!
fine u can send colorful MMS...but still this works miracles believe me


----------



## enticer86 (Jun 25, 2007)

.....so its free if u hv 100 SMS free everyday



HOW ?? m more interested in the 100free sms everyday


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jun 25, 2007)

yes sending those pic messages as SMS is free as SMS is free
dont send them as pic messages as MMS which is 5 RS !!

well get airtel college plan.......dialy 100 SMS free within ur STATE example Within Karnataka

else get Hutch Student Plan !! 

or i think u can subscribe to SMS pack even if u hv Hutch general plan
for which u need to pay 49 RS pm and then SEND SMS for 1p each which means seding one such pic message is 3 paise !! 

for my BSNL 1 SMS is 0.60 rs so each SUCH pic message sent is 1.80 RS


----------



## enticer86 (Jun 25, 2007)

na yaar.. not here in del


----------

